# Levelling feet - sand cast



## kevin.decelles (Jul 20, 2019)

For those who attended the meetup today in calgary this will provide some better visuals to the sand casted levelling feet that I based my presentation on.

For those not in attendance , I recently dusted off my sand-crab coat and decided to do a quick project to make some levelling feet.

I finished two of the feet on my modern 14x40 and two on my 114 year old Von-Wyck lathe.

Picture 1 - making the Molds








Next pic, ramming up patterns






Removing patterns







Ready to pour






Poured






Shaking out the sand






First look






Von wyck at work







Finished production















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 21, 2019)

Were you using recycled lawn chairs again?  That is so cool.  Got a pic of the pouring to share?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 21, 2019)

Nice work Kevin.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 21, 2019)

Nice! That sand looks like it is fairly course on the casting though is it playsand?


----------



## Tom O (Jul 21, 2019)

I’m hoping to dig mine out this week out of the shed that sand will smell nasty when it is opened!  The Haas guy is coming tomorrow the mill says tool 8 but has tool 10 loaded so it’s out of sync.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jul 21, 2019)

Tom O said:


> Nice! That sand looks like it is fairly course on the casting though is it playsand?



The sand is an oil bonded blend I picked up from a guy near Clive AB
Not sure of the sand genesis , but it mulls up nice .

For fine finish I use brand name petrobond




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everett (Jul 22, 2019)

Very nice!  I like the pucks, they really do work well for machinery feet.


----------

